# First time1



## squirdle (Jun 24, 2009)

If anyone is at the C&CC club site at Veryan next week and sees a Sundance owner and family looking puzzled/flustered/bemused, don't laugh too loud as it is our first trip away in the 'van. Really looking forward to it! :roll:


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi squirdle

welcome to MHF you won't be the first to be puzzled there are a few of us around.

But you will find it great fun learning.

Have a great holliday next week.

dillon


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

squirdle said:


> If anyone is at the C&CC club site at Veryan next week and sees a Sundance owner and family looking puzzled/flustered/bemused, don't laugh too loud as it is our first trip away in the 'van. Really looking forward to it! :roll:


Enjoy the trip and relax in the knowledge that there are thousands of us out there who have been MHing for years and still do daft things.

You'll have noticed that MHers love talking about their addiction so, if you do get stuck, knock on the door of the nearest van and you'll get help pdq.

G


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Squirdle
Dont worry it wont be half as bad as you think and as its been said if you get stuck ask another MHer. if you tell them its your first van they will be only too pleased to help.
Veryn is OK exept the refuse bin is near the gate and so you need a fair walk to dump your rubbish. Some of the pitches on the left of the site (as you enter have water on them so look out for these.

Good luck with the new van
Phill


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Have a great time Squirdle.


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Best of luck Squirdle, Veryan nice area of the world. You are local to us at home, we live by the Sun Inn


----------



## squirdle (Jun 24, 2009)

LisaB said:


> Best of luck Squirdle, Veryan nice area of the world. You are local to us at home, we live by the Sun Inn


Romsley? Just down the road from us - Squirrels.


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

squirdle said:


> LisaB said:
> 
> 
> > Best of luck Squirdle, Veryan nice area of the world. You are local to us at home, we live by the Sun Inn
> ...


Yep right behind the car park. You can see our van from there - have a good one!


----------



## squirdle (Jun 24, 2009)

*We did it1*

First time away, 260 miles to Cornwall. Driving (there and back) was an absolute pleasure, no aches. Kudos to Fiat for their ergonomics. Veryan C&CC site was a delight, nice location and superbly looked after. Lovely part of the world - Portloe, Portholland easily walked/cycled to. Great pubs - Ship Inn Portloe, New Inn Veryan. Best of all was the comfort of the Sundance, just fantastic. Can't wait for the next trip - any suggestions?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: We did it1*



squirdle said:


> . Can't wait for the next trip - any suggestions?


A bit closer to home but how about Clumber Park (CC) and Kingsbury Water Park (C&CC) ?

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/Carava.../uk sites/Site details.aspx?csid=CLUMBER PARK

http://www.siteseeker.co.uk/aspx/details.aspx?id=8120

Both open all year with lots to see and do. Take bikes...

G


----------

